# C-a N-a D-a Eh?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I guess, by now, if you care - you know we're back! So much for Blogs! I had every intention of maintaining it and giving you a blow-by-blow report of the adventures of Northern Wind & Wolfwood as we travelled through Southern, Central, & Northern Ontario but - as they say - "best laid plans" and all. We had no internet connection nor cell phone reception from the time we left the fine Northern Wind Bed & Breakfast Supper in Peterborough 2 weeks ago. Now, don't get me wrong. That's NOT a bad thing ... it just meant that we couldn't keep you all updated. Oh well.

Suffice it to say, we had a WONDERFUL trip !!! Kathy & I had previously spent a fair amount of time in southern Ont. but we had the pleasure of seeing sites we (as well as most folks from Ontario) had never seen before. What a beautiful province! If you've never been there, I highly recommend a trip. After a few days of great food, great company, pool time (unplanned, but for the dogs too), grocery shopping, laundry, & trailer repacking in Peterborough, we headed to the woods!! Every other day was a day to relax at the particular Provincial Park with the next day being from 4 to 8 hrs driving to the next one. Yes, it was a lot of set-up, break-down, & driving but we got really good at it and decided that this was the Ontario Sampler Platter - - a little bit of everything with a chance to see it all before deciding where to come back to for more. As Steve' Sales Territory includes the areas we were in, he gave us bits of history and trivia as we travelled, alerted us to up coming photo ops, and knew exactly how far the next filling station was (trust me - there weren't many so there was some strategic planning involved). Needless to say, the walky-talkies were a GREAT asset!!

The Northern Lights were not to be seen on this journey but there was soooooooo much more that they were hardly missed (besides....staying awake 'till midnight just wasn't gonna happen!) 3000 miles, 2 Countries, 7 Provincial Parks, 1 Native community, Ontario's very 1st Park, loons, Hudson's Bay Company's 2nd oldest fur trading outpost, days (almost a week) spent in the Arctic Water Shed, the 5 hr Polar Bear Express train, a private float plane tour of James Bay, stepping foot in a branch of the Arctic Ocean, crystal blue skies and 'billions & billions' of stars, the International Space Station, Algonquin Park and their wonderful Visitor Center, 2 Black Bear, LOTS of fox, & THE bird, an old growth forest, miles & miles of pink, gray, and/or green granite, Inuk Shuks, 100s of small bodies of water peacefully tucked among millions of tall, majestic pine, spruce, hemlock, tamarack, jackpine, birch, maple, & oak, uncontrolled belly-aching can't-catch-your-breath tears-rolling-down-your-face laughter from a group of 50+ yr olds, 5 wonderfully adaptable dogs, and 4 friends who got to know each other even better over the course of 2 weeks (and still like each other!) What could be better - - except to do it all again next year? The 4 of us have already started to plan 2 _stationary_ weeks at Algonquin Park for the summer of 2010. Algonquin was the original destination for this journey but when we couldn't get the desired reservations we decided to turn it all into a road trip. That was the right choice for this year but, having gotten a taste of Algonquin .... 2 weeks there won't even be enough.

Here's a bit of a taste of our adventure ... Thought I'd forget? (Go to "Recently Added" and double-click on the Canada image.) I'm sure Steve & Ruth will add their's, too.

btw, Ruth ... we found our picnic table!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome back, and it seems as though you's had yet another great adventure









As always thanks for taking and sharing some great photo's (especially the Moose Factory







)

Ed


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

It was an incredible trip that's for sure! We covered huge tracks of land, saw lots of wildlife, saw a tourist about to be devoured buy a bear (wish we could have stayed and watched, my money was on the bear!) Saw parts of Ontario that I had never seen, and trust me I have covered a lot of this Province either working it or just wandering around. Had great meals and drinks with our fantastic and better than family friends, Judi and Kathy, answered all the questions about no those aren't the mommy and daddy and babies! (2 Collies and 3 Shelties in one pen) Shared a small plane ride in a 52 year old Dehavilland Beaver and saw the vast and beautiful James Bay, no ice and no Polar Bears by the way, but none expected at this time of the year! I must admit they do have some healthy Mosquitoes up there! Oh and not to forget found some very small campsites and roads that were not really build for our rigs, but we made it with only a few small scars both on us and the campers! (hows your arm Kathy?) 
Most definitely looking forward to next year and doing a little less travel and a little more relaxing and hiking, but I wouldn't trade this trip for anything.
I will add some photo's as soon as I have a chance and get them all sorted out!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> It was an incredible trip that's for sure! We covered huge tracks of land, saw lots of wildlife, saw a tourist about to be devoured buy a bear (wish we could have stayed and watched, my money was on the bear!) Saw parts of Ontario that I had never seen, and trust me I have covered a lot of this Province either working it or just wandering around. Had great meals and drinks with our fantastic and better than family friends, Judi and Kathy, answered all the questions about no those aren't the mommy and daddy and babies! (2 Collies and 3 Shelties in one pen) Shared a small plane ride in a 52 year old Dehavilland Beaver and saw the vast and beautiful James Bay, no ice and no Polar Bears by the way, but none expected at this time of the year! I must admit they do have some healthy Mosquitoes up there! Oh and not to forget found some very small campsites and roads that were not really build for our rigs, but we made it with only a few small scars both on us and the campers! (hows your arm Kathy?)
> Most definitely looking forward to next year and doing a little less travel and a little more relaxing and hiking, but I wouldn't trade this trip for anything.
> I will add some photo's as soon as I have a chance and get them all sorted out!


It was a _Beaver_ not an _Otter_, eh?







Guess I better change the photo captions....

And Kathy's arm and hip are doing better. The bruises are - - um - - 'significant' but she says they don't hurt .... just a bit sensitive...and that's very good.

And, you? Are you still having those scarey night 'visions' ??? Oooooo, spandex is bad stuff ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I guess, by now, if you care - you know we're back! So much for Blogs! I had every intention of maintaining it and giving you a blow-by-blow report of the adventures of Northern Wind & Wolfwood as we travelled through Southern, Central, & Northern Ontario but - as they say - "best laid plans" and all. We had no internet connection nor cell phone reception from the time we left the fine Northern Wind Bed & Breakfast Supper in Peterborough 2 weeks ago. Now, don't get me wrong. That's NOT a bad thing ... it just meant that we couldn't keep you all updated. Oh well.
> 
> Suffice it to say, we had a WONDERFUL trip !!! Kathy & I had previously spent a fair amount of time in southern Ont. but we had the pleasure of seeing sites we (as well as most folks from Ontario) had never seen before. What a beautiful province! If you've never been there, I highly recommend a trip. After a few days of great food, great company, pool time (unplanned, but for the dogs too), grocery shopping, laundry, & trailer repacking in Peterborough, we headed to the woods!! Every other day was a day to relax at the particular Provincial Park with the next day being from 4 to 8 hrs driving to the next one. Yes, it was a lot of set-up, break-down, & driving but we got really good at it and decided that this was the Ontario Sampler Platter - - a little bit of everything with a chance to see it all before deciding where to come back to for more. As Steve' Sales Territory includes the areas we were in, he gave us bits of history and trivia as we travelled, alerted us to up coming photo ops, and knew exactly how far the next filling station was (trust me - there weren't many so there was some strategic planning involved). Needless to say, the walky-talkies were a GREAT asset!!
> 
> ...


BEARS?????







Eh?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't drive by a Wal-Mart without having flashes and tremors, thanks to you guys!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So Glad you all had a great time! I LOOVVEEE the pix! If I had to pick a favorite, it would be the sunset.

Judi, your pix are always a treat!


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm glad you liked our province. We spend a week in Algonquin Outbackin' after school goes back, usually around the 21st. Its quiet!!! (grandparents get to watch the kids)

I've seen most of the province by snowmobile including Cochrane and north. Beautiful scenery, usually seen at 60-70 mph though!!

I'm fortunate to own a camp on the outer fringes of Algoinquin (outhouse, generator so the wife and kids don't like it- I hunt from it). We'll eventually buy a cottage up there somewhere.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> BEARS?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and, in fact, both times, we commented on how sorry YOU would be not to be there. We saw 2 (separately) pretty soon after leaving Peterborough but couldn't stop. That didn't make me real happy tho' 'cuz they were in the perfect places for photos and close enough that the telephoto + converter would have brought us up close & personal (actually, at the 2nd sighting, the kid who had gotten out of his car was gonna get up close & way too personal without benefit of a telephoto so I was just as happy to NOT stop there.) Searched the rest of the time *JUST FOR YOU, DOXIE* but, to no avail. They must only have 2 Black Bears in Ontario ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> BEARS?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and, in fact, both times, we commented on how sorry YOU would be not to be there. We saw 2 (separately) pretty soon after leaving Peterborough but couldn't stop. That didn't make me real happy tho' 'cuz they were in the perfect places for photos and close enough that the telephoto + converter would have brought us up close & personal (actually, at the 2nd sighting, the kid who had gotten out of his car was gonna get up close & way too personal without benefit of a telephoto so I was just as happy to NOT stop there.) Searched the rest of the time *JUST FOR YOU, DOXIE* but, to no avail. They must only have 2 Black Bears in Ontario ...









[/quote]
The rest of the bears heard I WAS with you and therefore knew it was in their best interest to stay hidden so I would not harm them


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> It was an incredible trip that's for sure! We covered huge tracks of land, saw lots of wildlife, saw a tourist about to be devoured buy a bear (wish we could have stayed and watched, my money was on the bear!) Saw parts of Ontario that I had never seen, and trust me I have covered a lot of this Province either working it or just wandering around. Had great meals and drinks with our fantastic and better than family friends, Judi and Kathy, answered all the questions about no those aren't the mommy and daddy and babies! (2 Collies and 3 Shelties in one pen) Shared a small plane ride in a 52 year old Dehavilland Beaver and saw the vast and beautiful James Bay, no ice and no Polar Bears by the way, but none expected at this time of the year! I must admit they do have some healthy Mosquitoes up there! Oh and not to forget found some very small campsites and roads that were not really build for our rigs, but we made it with only a few small scars both on us and the campers! (hows your arm Kathy?)
> Most definitely looking forward to next year and doing a little less travel and a little more relaxing and hiking, but I wouldn't trade this trip for anything.
> I will add some photo's as soon as I have a chance and get them all sorted out!


Bruises?Arm? Start story tellin!







Did Kathy wrestle a bear? Yeah!that's it! Right?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> I can't drive by a Wal-Mart without having flashes and tremors, thanks to you guys!


Were the New Englanders too much for the Canadians? Did Kathy and Judi get wild and crazy and out of control again? Dang it, the CMP promise they'd keep an eye on them


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I can't drive by a Wal-Mart without having flashes and tremors, thanks to you guys!


Were the New Englanders too much for the Canadians? Did Kathy and Judi get wild and crazy and out of control again? Dang it, the CMP promise they'd keep an eye on them








[/quote]
HA! We had a former RCMP officer with us! A lot of good _that_ did!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bruises?Arm? Start story tellin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What was I thinking???

I left out perhaps the most important photo ... to some of the longer time members, anyway. So, here's a new twist on an old theme ...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> What was I thinking???
> 
> I left out perhaps the most important photo ... to some of the longer time members, anyway. So, here's a new twist on an old theme ...


I distinctly recall someone saying more feet in the photo please!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It was an incredible trip that's for sure! We covered huge tracks of land, saw lots of wildlife, saw a tourist about to be devoured buy a bear (wish we could have stayed and watched, my money was on the bear!) Saw parts of Ontario that I had never seen, and trust me I have covered a lot of this Province either working it or just wandering around. Had great meals and drinks with our fantastic and better than family friends, Judi and Kathy, answered all the questions about no those aren't the mommy and daddy and babies! (2 Collies and 3 Shelties in one pen) Shared a small plane ride in a 52 year old Dehavilland Beaver and saw the vast and beautiful James Bay, no ice and no Polar Bears by the way, but none expected at this time of the year! I must admit they do have some healthy Mosquitoes up there! Oh and not to forget found some very small campsites and roads that were not really build for our rigs, but we made it with only a few small scars both on us and the campers! (hows your arm Kathy?)
> Most definitely looking forward to next year and doing a little less travel and a little more relaxing and hiking, but I wouldn't trade this trip for anything.
> I will add some photo's as soon as I have a chance and get them all sorted out!


Bruises?Arm? Start story tellin!







Did Kathy wrestle a bear? Yeah!that's it! Right?
[/quote]

No actually this is what happened to Kathy's arm and hip!!


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Your pictures are gorgeous. We did the lake superior circle route many moons ago. The route around the lake has so many breath taking views with each curve you go around. Doug's pictures were beautiful but that was way before he decided to go digital. We also camped at Algonquin about 5 years ago for about a week. We stayed at Kerney Lake Campground. Looking out over a bog. That was with a popup our new rig will not be able to do that campground its a little tight and a lot curvy roads. We saw lots of wildlife there and plenty of moose. We' d go to the visitor center everyday looking to see where wildlike had been spotted and just hang out on the observation deck absorbing the beautiful nature before us. Another nice thing we did was take a boat at Cache lake over to a resort that served a fantanstic dinner. You had to take your own wine. We did many trails saw the old train bed and tressel that went over the end of Cache lake I believe. I would definately go there again.

In the meantime we are getting close to our 5 week road trip out west. Montana, Glacier, Tetons, Yellowstone, colorado and more. I want to do a travel blog also but we will see how that works.

Thanks for sharing it really brought back great camping memories.

Barb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> It was an incredible trip that's for sure! We covered huge tracks of land, saw lots of wildlife, saw a tourist about to be devoured buy a bear (wish we could have stayed and watched, my money was on the bear!) Saw parts of Ontario that I had never seen, and trust me I have covered a lot of this Province either working it or just wandering around. Had great meals and drinks with our fantastic and better than family friends, Judi and Kathy, answered all the questions about no those aren't the mommy and daddy and babies! (2 Collies and 3 Shelties in one pen) Shared a small plane ride in a 52 year old Dehavilland Beaver and saw the vast and beautiful James Bay, no ice and no Polar Bears by the way, but none expected at this time of the year! I must admit they do have some healthy Mosquitoes up there! Oh and not to forget found some very small campsites and roads that were not really build for our rigs, but we made it with only a few small scars both on us and the campers! (hows your arm Kathy?)
> Most definitely looking forward to next year and doing a little less travel and a little more relaxing and hiking, but I wouldn't trade this trip for anything.
> I will add some photo's as soon as I have a chance and get them all sorted out!


Bruises?Arm? Start story tellin!







Did Kathy wrestle a bear? Yeah!that's it! Right?
[/quote]

No actually this is what happened to Kathy's arm and hip!!









View attachment 121

[/quote]
Um...who let her have the controls?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bruises?Arm? Start story tellin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No actually this is what happened to Kathy's arm and hip!!









View attachment 121
[/quote]
Um...who let her have the controls?
[/quote]
I'll have her call you next time, T. _YOU_ can [try to] tell her "NO"....


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Bruises?Arm? Start story tellin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No actually this is what happened to Kathy's arm and hip!!









View attachment 121
[/quote]
Um...who let her have the controls?
[/quote]
I'll have her call you next time, T. _YOU_ can [try to] tell her "NO"....








[/quote]
She did pretty good for sitting in the back seat!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad you guys had a great time. We thoroughly enjoyed and appreciated keeping your spot warm for ya at home. we had no internet and sketchy cell service as well in Ashuelot. Will definately touch base adn catch up. Did 3300 miles the past 20ish days between Maine, NH and NJ. Not all towing thanks to two wonderful women I know. Besides my wife of course.

Talk soon. Just worked another weekend and will be off to Ocean City, MD to meet Huntr70 and others for a week.

Jim


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Joonbee; We gonna see you or Wolfwood at the NE rally @ Twin Grove next summer?
eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Joonbee; We gonna see you or Wolfwood at the NE rally @ Twin Grove next summer?
> eric


'fraid we won't make. That's the weekend of the 19th annual Wolfwood summer picnic!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Joonbee; We gonna see you or Wolfwood at the NE rally @ Twin Grove next summer?
> eric


'fraid we won't make. That's the weekend of the 19th annual Wolfwood summer picnic!
[/quote]








why don't you have the "19th annual Wolfwood Summer picnic" at Twin Grove? we're gonna miss you.....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Joonbee; We gonna see you or Wolfwood at the NE rally @ Twin Grove next summer?
> eric


Yepper. Fair warning, we will be there. Just have to book.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Joonbee; We gonna see you or Wolfwood at the NE rally @ Twin Grove next summer?
> eric


Yepper. Fair warning, we will be there. Just have to book.

Jim
[/quote]
HEY!! I thought you were comin' HERE!!!


----------

